
They Used Smartphone Cameras to Record Police Brutality–and Change Histor - dankohn1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/they-used-smartphone-cameras-to-record-police-brutalityand-change-history-11592020827
======
dankohn1
Available without paywall at:
[http://archive.vn/AVwHK](http://archive.vn/AVwHK)

